# craftsman radial arm saw problem



## Mossanimal (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi....

I have a Craftsman RAS that is about 10 years old. When turned on the motor hums but doesn't spin. It budges just a hair then does nothing. I've read that sawdust can interfere with the starter but what is the best way to access it to clean it?

I've been using the drum sander attachment a lot lately so I'm hoping this is the issue.

Any thoughts???

Thanks?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*IT just be the dust*

Or it could be your starting capacitor has left the building. A high pressure air hose on one end and a shop vac on the other end of the motor is the first thing I'd try....it don't work now so what's to lose?
Those motors are a pita to remove, being hard wired to the switch and all, so if the capacitor is accessible from and end cap that's great. Otherwise it's a trip to the electrical motor repair center, unless you are familiar with the dis-assembly proceedure....JMO bill


----------



## Mossanimal (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks... I also read that if you spin the arbor and THEN start and if that doesn't work... then it's not the cap. I've tried various variations on that and no luck.....


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

remove the plastic cover from the end there is a budder fly it sometimes stick remove cover and work budder fly and clean good. Have had the same problem. Carl.


Mossanimal said:


> Thanks... I also read that if you spin the arbor and THEN start and if that doesn't work... then it's not the cap. I've tried various variations on that and no luck.....


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Huh ???*

I'm no electrical genius but I never have heard of a "budder fly".

If the ends of the motor are open, meaning you can see the windings, take a look with a flashlight. If you can see dirt/sawdust collected in the windings, then they may be shorted. If this is the case try using an air gun to blow out the motor and then try to use your shop vac to help. 
If this does not work then the capacitor may be gone and you will have to replace it.
If you are not familiar with doing this, take down the info off of the motor's nameplate and call a local electric motor shop or even a auto starter rebuild shop to get a guestimate on reparing it.


----------



## Mossanimal (Nov 30, 2009)

An update on this... hopefully somebody is still tuning in! So I finally got around to blowing/vacuuming the motor and it did nothing. So... on a whim I decided to plug it into a different outlet on the other side of my shop. Well... it powered right up. So... what gives? It was working for a while on the other outlet, there were no blown fuses in the panel... no obvious issues at all. Just one day it decided to stop turning. Obviously there has been some drop in power through that outlet... but would've caused it? Any suggestions????


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Maybe....*

Faulty outlet, faulty plug, faulty cord, what you did "fixed" it. Plug it back in the first outlet see what happens. Examine the outlet, plug and cord for loose wires and at the motor housing. Let us know. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## rridgway (Feb 13, 2011)

*Thanks*

I just yesterday got a Craftsman RAS for free off craigslist.

When I got it home and plugged it in, the motor just hummed. This morning I was searching the net for advice and found this site. As it turned out all I needed to do was plug it in to a better extension cord.... all is good now. Thanks.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Mossanimal said:


> An update on this... hopefully somebody is still tuning in! So I finally got around to blowing/vacuuming the motor and it did nothing. So... on a whim I decided to plug it into a different outlet on the other side of my shop. Well... it powered right up. So... what gives? It was working for a while on the other outlet, there were no blown fuses in the panel... no obvious issues at all. Just one day it decided to stop turning. Obviously there has been some drop in power through that outlet... but would've caused it? Any suggestions????


If you can let us know if it still works after plugging it back into the original outlet it would be great. If it doesn't, then you might want to consider replacing the outlet or at least examining it. The internals might be gummed up with sawdust/corrosion/whatever. Outlets do go bad, and they're fire hazards when they do.
If it does work after plugging it back into the original outlet, probably just had some gunk in the sockets that got dislodged when you uplugged it the first time.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rridgway said:


> I just yesterday got a Craftsman RAS for free off craigslist.
> 
> When I got it home and plugged it in, the motor just hummed. This morning I was searching the net for advice and found this site. As it turned out all I needed to do was plug it in to a better extension cord.... all is good now. Thanks.


You should try to keep extension cords short if needed at all. Use an appropriate gauge cord for power tools. For 110V tools 12 GA works good. I've also found that plugging in as close to the panel may make some difference. 












 







.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know where you live, but the first thing I always check when a motor has been sitting idle a long time and hums but won't turn, is to check for a mud dobbers nest inside. Those spider-filled mud homes will lock a 5HP motor down like an arbor lock if built in the right place. 






.


----------



## Theshacksquared (Jul 26, 2017)

Mossanimal said:


> Hi....
> 
> I have a Craftsman RAS that is about 10 years old. When turned on the motor hums but doesn't spin. It budges just a hair then does nothing. I've read that sawdust can interfere with the starter but what is the best way to access it to clean it?
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for asking this question...as a result I found the wires on the start capacitor had corroded and fallen off ...I'd share the pics but don't know how... I hope when I replace it the problem is fixed


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Theshacksquared said:


> Thanks so much for asking this question...as a result I found the wires on the start capacitor had corroded and fallen off ...I'd share the pics but don't know how... I hope when I replace it the problem is fixed


For pictures when you post there is a paper clit icon just above where you type for attachments. Just click that and follow the menu. There is a limit on file so if the pictures are too big they won't upload. You may have to resize the pictures before uploading them.


----------



## eh3k (Feb 19, 2018)

Mossanimal said:


> Hi....
> 
> I have a Craftsman RAS that is about 10 years old. When turned on the motor hums but doesn't spin. It budges just a hair then does nothing. I've read that sawdust can interfere with the starter but what is the best way to access it to clean it?
> 
> ...


I know this is a super old post, but I had the same problem and fixed it by replacing the capacitor. Here's a video on how to do it. Really easy DIY repair:


----------



## ruskiel (Sep 3, 2019)

*motor starts slow then speeds up*

the motor turns on and runs but in slow mo for about 10 sec. then speeds up but dosent have mutch cutting power


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

rridgway said:


> I just yesterday got a Craftsman RAS for free off craigslist


 Sorry, but this kind of says it all. Sounds like the motor is toast.

As a replacement, I highly recommend a sliding miter saw or an "old iron" type radial, which are getting very hard to find.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not toasted .....*



Mossanimal said:


> An update on this... hopefully somebody is still tuning in! So I finally got around to blowing/vacuuming the motor and it did nothing. *So... on a whim I decided to plug it into a different outlet on the other side of my shop. Well... it powered right up*. So... what gives? It was working for a while on the other outlet, there were no blown fuses in the panel... no obvious issues at all. Just one day it decided to stop turning. Obviously there has been some drop in power through that outlet... but would've caused it? Any suggestions????





DrRobert said:


> Sorry, but this kind of says it all. Sounds like the motor is toast.
> 
> As a replacement, I highly recommend a sliding miter saw or an "old iron" type radial, which are getting very hard to find.



Could have just been a loose plug. As a RAS fan/fanatic I own several and they all work just just, a couple of 10" and few 12" models. Can't beat the price AND a feature most don't know about, the carriages are interchangeable! Remove the stop bolt and swap in a different carriage with a dado set or different blade, even a router 

motor. The older solid column models are better than the newer s[plit columns in my opinion. :vs_cool:


----------

